# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe risico op diabetes verkleinen?

## FRANCOIS580

*Samen met overgewicht en obesitas, wordt suikerziekte ongetwijfeld dé epidemie van deze eeuw. Diabetes of suikerziekte is niet langer een welvaartsziekte, het rukt overal ter wereld massaal op. Resultaten van een recent onderzaak dat ter gelegenheid van de werelddag tegen suikerziekte werd uitgevoerd, leerden dat maar liefst vijftien procent van alle ziekenhuispatiënten met suikerziekte kampt. Dikwijls zonder dit zélf te beseffen. Nu al hebben ruim tien procent van onze landgenoten te kampen met de gevolgen van diabetes, en hun aantal neemt jaarlijks opzienbarend toe. Hoe kun je zélf het risico op suikerziekte zoveel mogelijk verkleinen?*


*(Francois580)*


Suikerziekte is wereldwijd aan een fel opgemerkte opmars bezig, en maakt van jaar tot jaar meer slachtoffers. De dag tegen diabetes is dan ook dé gelegenheid om extra aandacht te vestigen op deze ziekte. Dat is nodig, want vele landgenoten lijden aan suikerziekte, zonder dat zélf te beseffen. Het aantal patiënten dat aan diabetes type 2 of ouderdomssuikerziekte lijdt, bedraagt wereldwijd nu al bijna 350 miljoen. Om het risico zoveel mogelijk te beperken, is dan ook een ernstige mentaliteitswijziging nodig. Om deze kwaal definitief in te dijken moeten we dringend zowel onze levens- als onze voedingsgewoonten drastisch veranderen.


*Geen lichamelijke klachten*


Het ergste is ongetwijfeld dat zich tijdens de aanvangsfase van de ziekte weinig of geen lichamelijke ongemakken voordoen. Dat is dan ook de reden waarom maar liefst de helft van al onze diabetici niet eens beseffen dat ze met de ziekte te kampen hebben. De laatste jaren wordt dan ook iedereen die om de een of andere reden in het ziekenhuis wordt opgenomen, systematisch op suikerziekte onderzocht.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...erkleinen.html

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij een foutje in het artikel:
ouderdoms suiker, die term bestaat niet meer>valt ook onder; diabetes type 2

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Sietske!

----------


## sietske763

bedoelde dit niet tegen jou hoor.................maar mij ging het over het foutje uit het krantenartikel.

dat type 2 vaak door gewicht komt is zeer zeker waar, 
als ik 15 kilo zwaarder ben, heb ik diabetes 2 en moet naar de diab. verpleegkundige,
ben op dit moment flink afgevallen,......en ja hoor....geen diabeet meer.
dus als ik wat aankom, zorg ik een paar dagen later dat het er direct weer af is.
het enige nadeel is nu.........haha dat ik zelf de pedicure moet betalen,
diabeten voeten mogen alleen door de een gespecialiseerde pedicure(met ""suiker aantekening"")behandeld worden.............dit even erbij gezet voor de mensen die dat nog niet wisten, zullen er weinig zijn, maar alles wat je kan leren is meegenomen...zo zie ik MC iig.

----------


## afra1213

Om het risico op diabetes te verkleinen moet je vooral geen chips eten en zo weining mogelijk light producten drinken en vooral geen coca cola en ijsthee drinken.

Al deze producten zijn zeer slecht bij mensen met een zwakke alvleesklier

----------


## afra1213

Ik zal je twee kleine voorbeelden geven van mijn eigen ervaring: 
Een oogarts vertelde tegen een*vrouw dat het slechte zicht in haar ogen veroorzaakt wordt doordat de bloeddoorstroming naar de ogen het probleem is. 
Deze vrouw krijgt uiteindelijk bloedverdunners. Dit blijkt niet te werken. 
Uiteindelijk verteld iemand dat dit veroorzaakt wordt door cola light, ik begrijp dat je dit moeilijk kan begrijpen dat dit waar kan zijn. 
Immers alle stoffen in cola zijn goedgekeurd (E nummers) o.a. Aspertaam.
Echter als deze kennis van mij hiermee stopt geneest dit snel.

----------


## afra1213

Tweede voorbeeld:
Mijn neefje van 14 jaar al twee jaar uitslag op zijn benen en de dermataloog kan dit na twee jaar niet genezen.

Na gestopt te zijn met Cola light te drinken en 1 kruidenkuur was dit naar 
3 weken genezen, ook zijn alvleesklier werd aangetast door deze cola.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Alfra voor jouw advies!

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------

